# Perlin Noise 4D



## Hestalon (22. Mrz 2014)

Hi, 

ich versuche mich momentan daran eine Implementierung von Perlin Noise (nicht Simplex/Value) für mich zu erweitern. Dafür habe ich die orginale Version von Ken Perlin genutzt (Link.

Da diese jedoch keine 4D Version hatte, habe ich für 4D erweitert. Leider mit Fehlern in der 4. Dimension 
Jedoch bin ich auf die 4D Version gestoßen von Ken Perlin gestoßen Link und habe diese eingesetzt um mein eigentliches Ziel vorranzutreiben.
Das Ziel soll eine nahtlose 2D Textur sein.

Prinzipiell funktioniert die Noisefunktion wirklich gut, mit dem Nachteil, dass diese nicht nahtlos sind. Unteranderem hier wird beschrieben wie man eine solche Textur erstellen kann. Jedoch bei mir erfolglos, siehe Anhang.

Eventuell hat jemand von euch sich mit diesem Thema befasst und hatte ähnliche Probleme oder sogar einen Lösungsansatz.


Gruß


----------

